# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  PSE DUHEN BOJKOTUAR ZGJEDHJET LOKALE...!(Kosovë)

## ILMGAP

PSE DUHEN BOJKOTUAR ZGJEDHJET LOKALE..!

Kosova nuk ka nevojë për zgjedhje lokale por për zgjedhje parlamentare. Nëse krerët e institucioneve të Kosovës e kanë pasur me gjithë mend shpalljen e pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe Kushtetutës së saj, ndonëse me përmbajtje të mangët, të padrejtë e aq të dëmshme, atëherë ata do të shpallnin zgjedhje parlamentare. Kosova ka nevojë për pushtet të ri qendror. Zgjedhjet lokale në vend të atyre parlamentare janë zëvendësim për qytetarët që të mos zëvendësohet pushteti mbi ta. Problemet e shumta të grumbulluara në Kosovën që ka emër të ri nuk zgjidhen duke i kapur për bishti ato. 

Zgjedhjet lokale po mbahen për ta legjitimuar decentralizimin. Nuk është e vërtetë që decentralizimi legjitimohet vetëm nëse serbët dalin në zgjedhjet e ardhshme lokale. Edhe nëse dalin vetëm shqiptarët njësoj legjitimohen komunat e reja me shumicë serbe. P.sh. kush kandidon a voton në Lypjan, këtë e bën për një komunë të re të Lypjanit që është komuna e Lypjanit minus tetë fshatra që ia merr Graçanica (pa marrë parasysh se a votojnë serbët në Graçanicë dhe fshatrat përreth); kush kandinon a voton në Prishtinë, këtë e bën për një Prishtinë të re, për Prishtinën pa graçanicën; shqiptarët që kandidojnë a votojnë në komunën e Gjilanit, këtë e bëjnë për një Gjilan tjetër prej atij që e njohim, për një Gjilan të kafshuar në jug nga Parteshi dhe në veri nga trefishimi territorial i Artanës (ish Novobërdës); etj. Decentralizimi nuk i krijon vetëm 5+1 komuna të reja me shumicë serbe por, për pasojë, i transformon edhe shtatë komuna të tjera: Mitrovicën, Prishtinën, Lypjanin, Artanën, Dardanën, Gjilanin dhe Vitinë. Posaçërisht qytetarët shqiptarë të këtyre komunave në zgjedhjet lokale të radhës duke votuar bëhen legjitimues të decentralizimit. 
Zgjedhjet parlamentare nuk po mbahen në mënyrë që Qeveria e tanishme ta rrumbullaksojë privatizimin neoliberal. Kulmi i neoliberalizmit arrihet me privatizimin e energjisë, minierave dhe komunikimit. Pikërisht këtë po e synon Qeveria Thaçi. Ajo është përqendruar te privatizimi i ndërmarrjeve më të suksesshme apo tek ato që posedojnë pasuritë kryesore të Kosovës: PTK, Trepça, KEK-u, Aeroporti i Prishtinës etj. Miliarda euro janë në pyetje. Pa debate publike dhe parlamentare, pa referendum, pa i marrur njëherë ato 450 milionë euro të privatizimit, Qeveria Thaçi e ka ndërmend t’i shesë shpejt dhe lirë të gjitha pasuritë natyrore dhe kapacitetet zhvillimore të Kosovës. Krerët e koalicionit aktual duan të pasurohen për veten e tyre duke e shitur Kosovën. Përvoja na tregon që sa më lirë që t’i shesin resurset e Kosovës, aq më shumë para iu mbeten atyre për vete. Dhe, mandej, në zgjedhjet e ardhshme parlamentare në vitin 2011, 2012 apo kushedi se ku, të mos ketë kush shansë të shtyhet me ta. 

Duke mbajtur zgjedhje lokale pa integritet territorial dhe pa e shtrirë sovranitetin, po hiqet dorë prej thelbit të shtetit. Institucionet e Kosovës duan zgjedhje lokale gjersa pikat kufitare në veri e kemi EULEX-in që nuk e njeh pavarësinë e Kosovës. Pa e pasur shtetin si cilësi, si bazë që mundëson demokracinë, po aktrohet demokracia normale në mungesë të kësaj baze dhe po hiqet dorë prej asaj baze. Aty ku nuk do të mund të organizohen zgjedhje, aty do të jetë pushteti i dikujt tjetër sepse aty ka ngadhënjyer zgjedhja e dikujt tjetër, jo e qytetarëve të Kosovës. Në njërën anë, në vendet ku pushteti qendror i Kosovës nuk do të mund të organizojë zgjedhje, aty do të hiqet dorë prej atij territori, ndërkaq, në anën tjetër, shqiptarët duke dalur në zgjedhjet lokale do t’i legjitimojnë komunat e reja me shumicë serbe që sajohen në llogari të komunave të zvogëluara (po ashtu të reja) me shumicë shqiptare. Me këto zgjedhje po shikohen vetëm marrëdhëniet ndërmjet partive politike dhe jo midis zgjedhjeve me çështjen e sovranitetit. Sovraniteti dhe integriteti territorial s’janë çështje që i zgjidh pluralizmi politik, por ato e mundësojnë këtë të fundit. 

Zgjedhjet lokale po mbahen në një situatë ku s’lejohet referendumi dhe në po atë situatë ku lejohen strukturat paralele. Në zgjedhjet lokale të paralajmëruara, përballen zgjedhjet lokale të Kosovës së cunguar me zgjedhjen qendrore të Beogradit, e që janë strukturat paralele të kontrolluara nga ai. Si do t’i mbajnë zgjedhjet e ta bëjnë decentralizimin kur nuk e dinë kontekstin politik, ekonomik e shoqëror ku do bëhen komuna të reja në llogari të komunave ekzistuese: s’ka regjistrim të popullësisë e as të pronave, aty qeverisja është e huaj etj.? Politikanët e Kosovës nuk heqin dorë nga karriget e tyre por me këto zgjedhje ata po duan që ta bëjë popullin të heqë dorë nga veriu dhe fshatrat që i takojnë komunave të reja serbe tash. Premtimet e politikanëve të Kosovës nuk janë për të ardhmen por për të tashmen. Ato sigurisht se nuk do të përmbudhet por funksioni i tyre është qetësimi i popullatës sot-dhe-këtu.

http://www.vetevendosje.org/

----------


## troc

Ore ju shqiptaret e kosoves, merrni shembull nga ne te shqiperise, shikoni si kemi perfunduar, e mos beni gafa me politiken.
Zgjidhni vetem kandidatin si njeri, jo sepse eshte kandidat i filan partie. Partia qe ka me shume kandidate te mire do te fitoje.
Mos i zgjidhni partite prej kryetarit. Le te bejne c'te duan ne prapaskene.
Ju zgjidhni politikanet qe jane njerez te mire, pavaresisht nga partia ku jane.

Nje njeri i mire, po te jete politikan, ka mundesine te beje brenda dites ate qe po te mos ishte politikan s'do ta bente dot ne gjithe jeten.

----------


## Robben

> Ore ju shqiptaret e kosoves, merrni shembull nga ne te shqiperise, shikoni si kemi perfunduar, e mos beni gafa me politiken.
> Zgjidhni vetem kandidatin si njeri, jo sepse eshte kandidat i filan partie. Partia qe ka me shume kandidate te mire do te fitoje.
> Mos i zgjidhni partite prej kryetarit. Le te bejne c'te duan ne prapaskene.
> Ju zgjidhni politikanet qe jane njerez te mire, pavaresisht nga partia ku jane.
> 
> Nje njeri i mire, po te jete politikan, ka mundesine te beje brenda dites ate qe po te mos ishte politikan s'do ta bente dot ne gjithe jeten.


Ku ka Politikan te mire ne Kosov more..

----------


## ILMGAP

Do dëshiroja ti kushtonit më shumë vëmendje tekstit.
Ju Faleminderit.

----------


## STOP-START

"Kush bojkoton zgjedhjet do dal fitues".
E vetmja zgjidhje logjike është të bojkotosh zgjedhjet.
*\Peace/*


*Elvisi*

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> "Kush bojkoton zgjedhjet do dal fitues".
> E vetmja zgjidhje logjike është të bojkotosh zgjedhjet.
> *\Peace/*
> 
> 
> *Elvisi*


------
Nalu -Nisu,
A  s`na zgjidhe pakez kete rebusin e thojzave ?
Aman mor djal,me siguri e ke vec nje papuce te vetures ti (nalu-nisu), e ta qet drejte kjo logjike..!
Send nuk po marr vesh;edhe bojkot edhe fitore..!!!

----------


## STOP-START

> ------
> Nalu -Nisu,
> A  s`na zgjidhe pakez kete rebusin e thojzave ?
> Aman mor djal,me siguri e ke vec nje papuce te vetures ti (nalu-nisu), e ta qet drejte kjo logjike..!
> Send nuk po marr vesh;edhe bojkot edhe fitore..!!!


Ja ta spjegoi  :ngerdheshje: 

A dëshiron "Kali" në krye të vendit ?
(Jo)
Atëherë mos voto

(Kështu do fitosh).

Nëse kjo logjikë shkon tek të gjithë Shqiptarët atëherë do dalim fitues , do (arrijmë qëllimin e ILMGAPit) që thotë shpesh të shkatrroi qeverinë e të paditurve dhe të ndërtoi një qeveri të re ku i ipet mundësia të diturve.
Mendoi se e ke kuptuar tani. :shkelje syri: 
*\Peace/*


*Elvisi*

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Të falemnderit për mundin,por mua si pakëz i trashë kah mendja,nuk po rrokë se nuk po ma rrokë rradakja..
Kush është "Kali" që po u deshka të vijë në krye nëse votojmë ?
Ose më thjeshtë:-cili kenka kali.....
Dhe e fundit:-cila qeveri u deshka shkatrruar sipas teje e atij mikut tand,  që ma ka lagapin si ish Ramiz Sadiku ?
Hajt tregoj axhës pak ma thjeshtë e sagllam:-qysh ia keni qitë terezinë kësaj pune ?
Sepse,seriozisht edhe unë jam në dilemë a me dalë a jo në votime simvjet ?.
Shnet,

----------


## STOP-START

> Të falemnderit për mundin,por mua si pakëz i trashë kah mendja,nuk po rrokë se nuk po ma rrokë rradakja..
> Kush është "Kali" që po u deshka të vijë në krye nëse votojmë ?
> Ose më thjeshtë:-cili kenka kali.....
> Dhe e fundit:-cila qeveri u deshka shkatrruar sipas teje e atij mikut tand,  që ma ka lagapin si ish Ramiz Sadiku ?
> Hajt tregoj axhës pak ma thjeshtë e sagllam:-qysh ia keni qitë terezinë kësaj pune ?
> Sepse,seriozisht edhe unë jam në dilemë a me dalë a jo në votime simvjet ?.
> Shnet,


Dakoo Shiko . . .

*Hashimo (Ganstero) Thaqi* nuk ka shkoll dhe është më Kali se Kali , më përkatësisht kafshë.
*Jakupo (Gangstero)* *Krasniqi* nuk ka shkoll (edhe ma pak se Hashumi) dhe është më Lop se Lopa , më përkatësisht kafshë.
*Fatmiro (Gangstero) Sejdiu* nuk ka shkoll (pak ma shumë se ato kafshët më lartë) dhe është më budalla se budalla , më përkatësisht kafshë.

Mos të flasim për politikanët tjerë se lëm nom.

Qeveria e cila duhet shkatrruar është kjo :
*1.Që na rriti Korrupsionin
2.Që na rriti Varfërinë
3.Që na rriti Krimet*
etj.

 :shkelje syri: 
*\Peace/*
Edhe axh si duket nuk jeton në Kosovë  :ngerdheshje: 


*Elvisi*

----------


## OO7

Kosova sapo ka fituar pavarësinë dhe ende është në procesin tranzicional të formimit të shtetit.

Bojkotimi i zgjedhjeve është një gabim i rëndë për një vënd i cili ka nevojë për një formim institucional dhe decentralizim.

Dështimi i zgjedhjeve do të jetë një minus i madh për shtetin e ri të Kosovës. 

Me votën e tyre shtetasit Kosovarë do të vendosin për të ardhmen e tyre, ndaj këto thirrje për bojkot duhen hedhur poshtë në mënyrë që përqindja e votuesëve të jetë sa më e madhe. Kështu do të sigurohet një përfaqsim i gjerë i popullit.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> Dakoo Shiko . . .
> 
> *Hashimo (Ganstero) Thaqi* nuk ka shkoll dhe është më Kali se Kali , më përkatësisht kafshë.
> *Jakupo (Gangstero)* *Krasniqi* nuk ka shkoll (edhe ma pak se Hashumi) dhe është më Lop se Lopa , më përkatësisht kafshë.
> *Fatmiro (Gangstero) Sejdiu* nuk ka shkoll (pak ma shumë se ato kafshët më lartë) dhe është më budalla se budalla , më përkatësisht kafshë.
> 
> Mos të flasim për politikanët tjerë se lëm nom.
> 
> Qeveria e cila duhet shkatrruar është kjo :
> ...


------
Kështu fol bre djal !

Të falemnderit shumë për këto skjarime,por i paske ranue pak si shumë këta burra.
Duhet te kenë ba naj faj tepër të madh se belivallahi randë i paske ngarkue.

Je gati kah ma mushë mendjen edhe mue me tu ba krah....

Paç faqen e bardhë e mirë meq !

----------


## BESIIM

Është mire vërtet te bojkotohen zgjedhjet komunale sepse vendi ka nevojë për zgjedhje parlamentare. Kjo qeveri është e skaduar 9 muaj pas hyrjes ne fuqi te kushtetutës se kosoves. Thaçi&Sejdiu company e kane zhdukur demokracinë dhe e kanë rritur papunsin, kjo është ajo qe mund te krenohen këta politikan.

----------


## nestorp

Mendoj se Kosova nuk ka kohe te merret me bojkotime e me the e te thashe.vendi ka nevoje per unitet midis politikanve e popullit,perballe prsionit serb e rus!Behuni njehere shtet i njohur nga OKB,pastaj merruni me keto gjera ju lutem!

----------


## STOP-START

> ------
> Kështu fol bre djal !
> 
> Të falemnderit shumë për këto skjarime,por i paske ranue pak si shumë këta burra.
> Duhet te kenë ba naj faj tepër të madh se belivallahi randë i paske ngarkue.
> 
> Je gati kah ma mushë mendjen edhe mue me tu ba krah....
> 
> Paç faqen e bardhë e mirë meq !


Guri i Kuq këta ia vlen të ngarkohen dhe të ranohen edhe më shumë. :shkelje syri: 
Po nuk ke faj nuk jeton në Kosovë. :xx: 


*Elvisi*

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Elvis,
Kur dikujt i ngarkon nje faj kaq te rende,sic po thua ti, se i kane keta kreret kosovare,eshte mire qe neve miqeve tu, te na sqarosh se sipas teje,cilat jane ato pune te liga e mekate aq te medha qe paskan bere keta dhe qe po meritojkan te mos votohen,mos te zgjidhen dhe bile edhe te rrezohen  mundesisht ?
Elvis,ka shume miqe tane ne kete Forum, qe  kane shume mendim te mire per Hshimin,Jakupin e Fatmirin.Bile i quajne edhe me epitete si;clirimtare,patriot te urte e te menqur,me nje fjale-yndyra e inteligjences kosovare ...
Disi po me duket paradoksale kjo;-ti e shoket tu ua mohoni cdo cilesi ,ndersa disa i cojne ne qiell..
Kush,sipas teje do te duhej te udheheqe me Kosoven  dhe pse ?
E kam per kurreshtje ?

----------


## ILMGAP

> Kosova sapo ka fituar pavarësinë dhe ende është në procesin tranzicional të formimit të shtetit.
> 
> Bojkotimi i zgjedhjeve është një gabim i rëndë për një vënd i cili ka nevojë për një formim institucional dhe decentralizim.
> 
> Dështimi i zgjedhjeve do të jetë një minus i madh për shtetin e ri të Kosovës. 
> 
> Me votën e tyre shtetasit Kosovarë do të vendosin për të ardhmen e tyre, ndaj këto thirrje për bojkot duhen hedhur poshtë në mënyrë që përqindja e votuesëve të jetë sa më e madhe. Kështu do të sigurohet një përfaqsim i gjerë i popullit.


I Nderuar : MUAHHH

Ti thua me votën e tyre shtetasit Kosovarë do të vendosin të ardhmen e tyre.
I Nderuar :
E Ardhmja jonë (Qytetarëve Kosovarë) Nuk duhet lënë në duart e të paditurve qeverisës , pushtetas pra nëse lejohet e ardhmja jonë në duart e tyre atëherë do të jetë një Minus i madh për të gjithë popullin Kosovarë dhe një Plus i madh për Politikanët* sepse qeverisësit votat i marrin si shenjë dhe si mundësi për Sundim Absolut duke disfavorizuar popullatën.*
Populli kërkon një realitet tjetër , një realitet të cilin populli e dëshiron dhe e pret që sa vite dhe ai realitet është :

*Të Zvogëlohet Varfëria
Të Zvogëlohet Korrupsioni
Të Zvogëlohen Krimet
Të Funksionojnë shkollat me Funksionin e Paraparë.
Të Sigurohen Pensionet*
etj.

*Asnjëra nga këto nuk janë të plotësuara*., gjë e cila nuk i pëlqen Popullit dhe për këtë arsye duhet që populli të ia plotësoi vetes interesat dhe të mos votoi , *ti bojkotoi zgjedhjet sepse e ardhmja jonë nuk duhet lënë në duart e të paditurve* pra thjesht duhet të sjellim njerëz të ditur në Qeveri dhe ti largojmë ato fytyrat e tanishme dhe ti qojmë në vendin ku e meritojnë. 


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ILMGAP

> Mendoj se Kosova nuk ka kohe te merret me bojkotime e me the e te thashe.vendi ka nevoje per unitet midis politikanve e popullit,perballe prsionit serb e rus!Behuni njehere shtet i njohur nga OKB,pastaj merruni me keto gjera ju lutem!


I Nderuar : Nestorp

Ju thatë : Vendi ka nevojë për unitet midis politikanëve e popullit , përballë, presionit serb e rus.
I Nderuar
E sheh që dita e ditës *Ramush Haradinaj përgadit akuza të reja për Hashim Thaqin dhe anasjelltas* , pra ky nuk është Unitet.
Uniteti mund të krijohet vetëm në mes njerëzve që potencialin m më të madh në personalitetin e tij e ka : *Diturinë* *dhe fatkeqësisht këta persona që janë në krye të vendit Kosovë nuk e posedojnë këtë fuqi.*

Si mund ti bëjnë ballë politikanët tanë serbëve dhe rusëve kur politikanët tanë i duan Serbët dhe Rusët , mendoni se kam gabuar ?
Jo o të nderuar kjo është e vërtetë politikanët shqiptarë i duan shumë politikanët serbë dhe si dhuratë i japën *Mitrovicën.*
*Si ia japën Mitrovicën ?*
*Decentralizimi.* 


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Nashta nuk osht shum e arsyshme mi bojkotu zgjedhjet bile qetash kur jemi në një faz kritike,veq jo me votu për Hashim Thaqin!

----------


## ILMGAP

> Nashta nuk osht shum e arsyshme mi bojkotu zgjedhjet bile qetash kur jemi në një faz kritike,veq jo me votu për Hashim Thaqin!


I Nderuar : Kronikë

Cili mendon ti se ia vlen për tu votuar ?

Këta janë politikan dhe të gjith kanë qëllime dhe vizione të njejta dhe qëllimet e tyre janë :

*1.Të Jemi Të Vrazhdë me Popullin Deri në Pikën e Fundit
2.Ta Zhvillojmë Biznesin (Kontrabandën) edhe Më Shumë
3.Të Vjedhim aq sa Nuk Kemi ku Ti lëmë Parat
4.Të Rrisim Përqindjen e Korrupsionit
5.Të Rrisim Përqindjen e Varfërisë (dhe gjith ajo humbje e varfërisë të vie tek ne (do të thotë te politikanët))
6.Të Bëjmë Krime Në Mënyrë të Pamëshirshme*
etj.

Pra nëse mendon se ia vlen njëri nga ata për tu votuar atëherë voto për njërin prej personaliteve me vizione të njejta (qëllimet që i ceka më lartë).

*Kosova mund të del nga kjo situatë kritike vetëm duke sjell në fronin qeverisës njerëz të ditur.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## nestorp

> I Nderuar : Nestorp
> 
> Ju thatë : Vendi ka nevojë për unitet midis politikanëve e popullit , përballë, presionit serb e rus.
> I Nderuar
> E sheh që dita e ditës *Ramush Haradinaj përgadit akuza të reja për Hashim Thaqin dhe anasjelltas* , pra ky nuk është Unitet.
> Uniteti mund të krijohet vetëm në mes njerëzve që potencialin m më të madh në personalitetin e tij e ka : *Diturinë* *dhe fatkeqësisht këta persona që janë në krye të vendit Kosovë nuk e posedojnë këtë fuqi.*
> 
> Si mund ti bëjnë ballë politikanët tanë serbëve dhe rusëve kur politikanët tanë i duan Serbët dhe Rusët , mendoni se kam gabuar ?
> Jo o të nderuar kjo është e vërtetë politikanët shqiptarë i duan shumë politikanët serbë dhe si dhuratë i japën *Mitrovicën.*
> ...


I nderuar vella i nje gjaku
Ne populli disa gjera nuk i diijme mire.Mos harro luften per pushte!Pse behet ajo?Per te mbushur xhepat sigurisht.Llogaria behet,pse te mos jem une ne pushtet,prandaj edhe Ramushi,per te cilin kam respekt si luftetar e trim i cartur  nuk i pritet,sepse e provoi te qenit ne pushtet per tre muaj.Edhe ai po te ishte ne vend te Hashimit te njejten gje do te bente;ate qe do t'i thoshin nderkombeleshet.Piter Feith & ai Kerma i Frances.Mos ju beso politikanve kurre!Edhe une jam i shqetesuar per Mitrovicen.Imagjinoj njesoj sikur serbet te me marrin qytetin tim Vloren.Ne nje leter qe i kam shkruar H Thacit i kam thene:''Nqse serbet marrin Mitrovicen,dije se Is Boletini do te ngrihet nga varri e do te te denoje per tradheti.Lufta e Ises,Shote dhe A Galices,e me pare S Vokshit e Sef Koshares,H Prishtines e studentve te Prishtines qe u vrane e u burgosen me 1981, e minatorve te Stari Tergut,Ukshin Hotit, gjaku i 60 pjestarve te familjes se Adem Jasharit e qindra djemve te tjere te UCK-s nuk mund te tradhetohet.Beni kujdes se historia do t'ju quaj Esat Toptan i Kosoves etj......''
Pra o djale shqiptar duhet te gjejme fjalen me njeri tjetrin ,te jemi te bashkuar,sepse ndryshe nuk i dilet me hilet serbo-ruse. Cfare u beka se zgjedhjet behen ne fillim te vjeshtes apo ne fund te saj.Dokrra politikanesh!
Patjeter duhet te jete edhe nje Shqiperi stabile e jo e destabilizuar sic kerkon Edvin Rama,te krijohet sa me pare nje qeveri ne menyre qe t'ja dalim se bashku.

PS :egjiptiane: jersa Sekretaria e Shtetit e  USA  dhe Z Joe Biden deklarojne se nuk ka ndarje te Kosoves ,do te thote,(qe kurvat evropiane,te cilat na lane qellimisht te fundit per liberalizimit e vizave ne myslymanet e West Balkan edhe mund te lejonin per interesa te tyre te ndanin Kosoven,por amerika ju del perpara ketyre planeve qellimekqia) se nuk do te kete ndarje e humbje te pjeses me te pasur te Kosoves e Ballkanit.

----------

